
Using AI to extract Building Footprints - beattentive
https://medium.com/@zeeshan_80154/building-footprints-and-ai-eeae3271ed89
======
beattentive
This article describes how building footprint polygons can be extracted from
satellite, drone and aerial imagery through the use of AI.

------
rajamohan12
Basic “building” blocks of our civilisation. Pun intended

~~~
beattentive
Very true.

------
zee_eivish
Building footprints are essential in so many industries.

~~~
beattentive
They are. In fact everyday, more industries are understanding the numerous
ways in which they can use it.

------
meattentive
One point solution for almost everything.

~~~
beattentive
yes, a simple yet far-reaching solution.

